

Apple sells 1 million iPhone 3Gs over the weekend, 10 million apps downloaded - reddit
http://www.appleiphoneapps.com/2008/07/apple-sells-1-million-iphone-3gs-over-the-weekend-10-million-apps-downloaded/

======
Anon84
"Apple sold 270,000 (original) iPhones in the first 30 hours on launch
weekend"

\-- Wikipedia dix it

------
BRadmin
anyone know how many version 1 iphones sold opening weekend last june? i only
find analyst guestimates of 250-500k, making 3G look like a huge success.

~~~
zacharye
A huge success unless you consider that the iPhone 3G was launched in 20
additional markets compared to gen1 (21 countries as opposed to 1) and on sale
for an additional 10 hours during the opening weekend (8am on Friday as
opposed to 6pm).

It is still a truly astounding number but I'm not sure it warrants the tech
blog super soak it's getting. I would venture to guess that Apple's internal
estimates were higher than 1 million and that the activation difficulties hurt
them plenty. Regardless, it'll still be selling like crazy for quite a
while...

As for gen1 iPhone sales, I couldn't find anything concrete either. I've read
numbers ranging from 200k to 700k.

~~~
BRadmin
thanks for the help. the additional markets was definitely a huge bonus, but
you also need to consider that 6 million gen 1 iPhones were already saturating
their potential demographics in quite a few places. interesting nonetheless...

